# Best way to make rat breeding tubs



## shaye (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey al just wondering ways the best way to name rat breeding tubs and if u got pics of your own feel free to share 
Just things like what size tubs how Many would u house in that size
What would i make the lid out of


----------



## shaye (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot 
Thanx for all that help 
Appreciate it


----------



## AM Pythons (Aug 11, 2010)

rack


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 11, 2010)

atm im just using some 52L tubs , some wire mesh in the lid and a small hole for the drinker nozzle to poke through.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 11, 2010)

this is the first rack that i built have now built a few more of the same and some with larger tubs for grow out tubs. I house 2f-1m or 3f per tub (smaller tub) depending on if they are pregnant or not, as i give my rats a few weeks break between pregnancy, and i just have water bottles sitting on top (missing in pics were being re-filled) but will be changing to a edstrom dripper system after i move house and build a few more racks


----------



## MDSTIM (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Shaye,
You can build your rack in multitude of different ways to satisfy your needs.
I used leftover wood, (bought some extra pieces I needed), and 35 litre tubs, (sized for a female with her young until weaning age), and then designed to suit.
Remember to ensure things are tight, (but not too tight), leave enough room for the water supply, water supply needs to be low enough in cage for when young start to drink, food supply means, (having it supported from the top means less food contamination), I have a small bowl under the water supply due to it dripping, some people have a fixed mesh for the top with a wood frame - I have included mesh into the design of the lid, I also have a screen to go around the whole lot to keep in the warmth during winter.
Use your imagination, have a go and be prepared to make adjustments as required...if you have an escapee they will normally just sit on the top of the tub until you put then back in and fix the escape path.


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

yeh thanx for the pics people and yeh i made one lol a few hours after i started this thread lol 
looks pretty much the same as tigers pic
just kept looking at am pythons pic on my iphone haha and went off that and it worked out pretty well


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 12, 2010)

how / where is everyone puting the rat food ? from the top- inside ?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 12, 2010)

ZOOJAS i have used the same kind of wire as the lids and made a "hanging basket" that hangs at the front of the tub as a trial to see how they work and if they work out i'll be making more, but at the moment i just use small food bowls that get cleaned and filled twice daily, was going to just sit it on top but we have a wild mouse problem at the moment so dont want to attract more and feed them too.

Shaye throw some pics up so we can have a look at your handy work


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 12, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> ZOOJAS i have used the same kind of wire as the lids and made a "hanging basket" that hangs at the front of the tub as a trial to see how they work and if they work out i'll be making more, but at the moment i just use small food bowls that get cleaned and filled twice daily, was going to just sit it on top but we have a wild mouse problem at the moment so dont want to attract more and feed them too.
> 
> Shaye throw some pics up so we can have a look at your handy work


 ahh yeah , i have the bowls in the tub too , as my mum has bird avirys and we have wild mice here [ duznt matter how much u try u cant trap them all] and baiting is out of the question - as we have chooks and ducks . id be interested to see how the baskets go .


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 12, 2010)

only just put it in today so still in the trial phase but if they work will post some pics up  but the other things that you can use are wire cutlery holders from those $2 shops fixed so they cant fall/be pulled over, i like the idea of mine as you can make them with different size mesh to suit different foods, pellets, grains, fruit & veg, the one i am using now is made with 12.5mm square avery wire but if it works i want to improve the design a little


----------



## shaye (Aug 14, 2010)

just a quick one lol 





but u get the point


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 14, 2010)

This is the rack i use a mate and i knocked it up in a night, i find them very easy to keep clean and the rodents seem to thrive in there, i keep 2/3 female rats in some and 10 female mice in the others.


----------



## shaye (Aug 14, 2010)

nice work if i had the room i would make sumfin like that


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 14, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> only just put it in today so still in the trial phase but if they work will post some pics up  but the other things that you can use are wire cutlery holders from those $2 shops fixed so they cant fall/be pulled over, i like the idea of mine as you can make them with different size mesh to suit different foods, pellets, grains, fruit & veg, the one i am using now is made with 12.5mm square avery wire but if it works i want to improve the design a little


 i made up some baskets , that i fill from the top [ dont have to open tub up] . much better then the bowls , but now i have 10 bowls laying around .


----------



## shaye (Aug 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 14, 2010)

shaye said:


> nice work if i had the room i would make sumfin like that


 
Mate you just make them to suit your needs all need is a mate with a table saw and lots of beer.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 14, 2010)

i started with mine the same as yours shaye, but i found it to unstable so thats why i added the piece that runs across under the tub, just stops them rocking as much when sliding the tubs in and out


----------



## rayloz (Aug 24, 2010)

i was thinking of doing this my self , and was wondering is there a reason u guys dont just use the lid that came with the tub and drill few holes , or is there a reason u replace it with wire mesh lid ? cheers.........


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

a couple i have built in the past the table top one is great thinking of selling it if anyone is interested


----------



## vinny86 (Aug 24, 2010)

what size litre tubs do you use there byron? nice setup!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks mate they r recycling tubs


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 24, 2010)

rayloz said:


> i was thinking of doing this my self , and was wondering is there a reason u guys dont just use the lid that came with the tub and drill few holes , or is there a reason u replace it with wire mesh lid ? cheers.........



Better ventilation = Less smell when opening the tub. Is also alot easier to slide the tub in and out instead of opening lids on all the tubs, also wire is more chew proof


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 24, 2010)

light cages suspended from the top so you can poor the food in and it stays inside the cage untill they chew it and pull it out, works a treat.


----------



## shaye (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice rat rack u got there Byron


----------



## shaye (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Byron what do u have screwed into the 1st rack there ? On the top of the tubs


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

feed cages mate


----------



## shaye (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah k can u post pics of them so i can have a
Look how mad them ? Or how they are 
Cheers bud


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

ok mate i just make them from 10mm wire


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 24, 2010)

rayloz said:


> i was thinking of doing this my self , and was wondering is there a reason u guys dont just use the lid that came with the tub and drill few holes , or is there a reason u replace it with wire mesh lid ? cheers.........


 i use the lid that comes with the tub [ im using starmaid 52 lt tubs] i have 2 peices of mesh [ guttering mesh] and have it mounted on the inside of the lid [ so theres no exposed plastic to chew] i have food a food basket on the front section of the mesh . it works great , as i allready had the metal shelving. ill take a pic later on today .


----------



## grizz (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone else having issues finding the concrete mixing tubs at bunnings?


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 24, 2010)

they are still at some bunnings, but are very scarce, and not being reordered.
best you find an alternative.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

i use the recycle tub as they r phasing out the concrete tubs


----------



## icedmice (Aug 24, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> a couple i have built in the past the table top one is great thinking of selling it if anyone is interested



What a great setup!
I'd be interested but with frieghting and so fourth it might be a bit complex. If you have an idea of how I can get it, I'm located in St Helens Park near Campbelltown, email: [email protected]


As for the rest of the thread. Discount shops have great range of tubs, excellent sizes but be wary they can be brittle and you might need to support the base.
I've made numerous cages for my mice out of discount shop tubs a few have cracked but for the cost they aren't too bad.
I recall the man the refills the chip machine at my club having a massive tub, really sturdy and only $40 (it was HUGE). He said he got it from a supplier near Blacktown!?!

My rats are kept in large individual cages or ferret kingdom style cages. I'm thinking this isn't the best style of setup for rats, I've had a lot of trouble with chronic respitory disease and I'm only just starting to get it under control.


----------

